# Poll: What is your "VAN"



## Alfa_Scud

Well, starting from another thread of a newbie, which wandered OT, Zeb suggested, nay demanded, that I start a poll to see what do you call that "thing" that you drive around in?

It's our first one & technically not one but to me it'll always be a campervan

What's yours?


----------



## 96299

Always refer to it as a motorhome cos thats what it is- a "MOTOR" with our "HOME" on the back.  

steve


----------



## rraf

I voted OTHER - SPECIFY.....currently known as "THE GRIM SLEEPER!" :roll:


----------



## spykal

Hi Alfa

I voted Motorhome because when telling folk that we have one it sounds so much more.... (how should I say this without sounding like a dick? ).... "exclusive and superior" and a cut above a "motorcaravan" ( spit, spit :lol: ) but between us two at home we call it "The Van".

I often wonder when they thought up the name Autosleeper ( like our van :wink: ) if they were hoping that it would become the generic term for what all of us have.... a bit like a Hoover or Thermos.

Mike


----------



## littlenell

I tend to call it a motorhome, because it is a mini me wannabe of the bigger versions. It is also known as the DOBEmobile as we got it to take our dobes on holiday with us!


----------



## sallytrafic

I often say 'the van' sometimes I say 'motorhome' but have said 'motorcaravan' (after all that is what is on the V5C - under body style) often 'campervan' which I abbreviate to 'camper' or 'van' .......oh this is where I came in


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Mr Scud

Pretty much like Spykal, except we call it "The Truck" or "The Van" to each other.

I have to confess I sometimes call it "The Caravan" . . . . but I'm pleading senility, absent mindedness, stupidity, and the result of being a tugger for many years before we came to our senses.

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode

Several of us had an interesting discussion on names for "our" transport whilst camping in Amboise, the names being chosen to especially reflect the more "advanced" age of the usual occupants (and their bladder functions). So how about:

The Altz-Hymer
The Commode-a-mobile
The Uro-mobile
The Pee-a-lote
The Rapeedo
The Deaf-leffs

I'm sure you can all suggest some more................. :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Just my Van, Alan.

Not Van Alan, just Van.

Alan.


----------



## DABurleigh

Bit like Mike, to the unwashed/ unenlightened "motorhome", but to we converts, "the van".

Dave


----------



## philoaks

To outsiders it's the motorhome. Amongst friends it's the camper, bus or van!

Used to know someone who called theirs the "Wendy House"


----------



## littlenell

Also know as the "wagon"...


----------



## krustyhoor

Known in our house as "de wagon"

Mack.


----------



## 96706

To the outside world it's a Motorhome 'cause our Bongo is a 'Campervan'.
To our friends they are called 'Hilda' & 'Monty' respectfully :lol: 

How ever Mrs D is happy Hilda is an autosleeper, as as soon as her head touches the pillow she's away with the fairies and even an earthquake won't rouse her. 8O


----------



## leseduts

Ours is a motorhome or in France a camping car, but is known as Twinkle.


----------



## tubbytuba

Another vote for "the van"
Shame its not on the poll :wink:


----------



## bognormike

ours is a motorhome, but we keep correcting our 2 grand daughters who insist on calling it a Caravan :x , because their other grandparents had a caravan. They have a motorhome as well now, so should be better :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Rather unimaginatively she's just 'The Van'.

The phrase always reminds me of that famous Dutch master Willhire Van Rentals. Actually it was the name of an East Anglian van hire business. Over the years I'm afraid it's been turned into a sadly conformist corporate entity called Anglian Willhire which doesn't have any originality or smile factor about it at all. Some suit somewhere needs a humour transplant.

SDA


----------



## foll-de-roll

Between us it is the "Van", to others it's a Campervan. "We doan wan a be any berrar than we orrabe" Andy


----------



## shingi

We just call ours "The Van"


----------



## georgiemac

It's the 'bus or 'Shelley'- cos like a tortoise we carry our homes on our back.


----------



## CaGreg

Amongst ourselves and those who are 'in the know' its The Van or The Wagon.

When explaining to someone what we have I say a campervan, it seems universally understood, whereas G calls it a 'motorhome', which seems sometimes to cause a bit of confusion here in Ireland anyway.

Ca


----------



## Richard_the_Rogue

Technically I suppose it's a Motorhome, but I call it my Camper Van.
My girlfriend refers to is as 'the ***** van' but that's not a poll option :dontknow:


----------



## SpeedyDux

Among friends I usually call it the campervan, which to be fair is understating how sophisticated the Westfalia conversion actually is.

As far as the neighbours are concerned it's just a *car*. :wink: That's because the builders imposed a restrictive covenant against keeping caravans, motorcaravans, trade vans, houses on wheels etc. etc. So, it can't possibly be a campervan or motorhome, can it. 8)

SD


----------



## Guest

philoaks said:


> To outsiders it's the motorhome. Amongst friends it's the camper, bus or van!


Exactly! Although I have used the term Campervan once when I was trying to camouflage the size of it!!!!!

Tco


----------



## rugbyken

*the van*

definetly the van, though at work they all refer to it as the chip van,
i find if i say motorhome they assume i mean a mobile home static caravan type of thing


----------



## yozz

My vote has been cast. Campervan, or the van.


----------



## mygalnme

We say "van" between ourselves, Motorhome if describing what we use for holidays, but to friends we call her "Minnie".....as in Minnie Ha Ha


----------



## teemyob

*Van*

We used to call it "the Van" but as I have a van and everyone got confused, we now call it "The Truck"

Trev


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Van*



teemyob said:


> We used to call it "the Van" but as I have a van and everyone got confused, we now call it "The Truck"
> 
> Trev


Trev,

Am I going to have to relearn my vocabulary again in Cheshire?

When we moved from darn sarf to North Yorkshire 15 years ago I thought a wagon was something they put hay on, way back. But no, it's one of these http://www.alfredhymas.co.uk/ quite a number of which will idle (we can hope) quietly past our house tomorrow morning from 6am onwards.

SDA


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

having had both motorhome C class and camper vans I ended up calling them expensive  

Generally as with others here, which seems to be a pattern, amongst friends they were vans or campers :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## peej

We call it "The Beast" because it looks rather large on our drive (we tell all our friends that it is actually very small compared with most motorhomes but they don't believe us.)

We were a bit put out to find that Barack Obama also calls his presidential car "The Beast" but we got there first!

Peter


----------



## Penquin

Depends who I am talking to and for what purpose !

If I want to impress (! :lol: ) I use the term "Motorhome"

If just to Lesley it's probably the "van"  

To our children it's "their inheritance"  

To those at school it's our "means of escape"  

If nous sommes en France c'est "Le Camping-Car"

To many drivers on the roads it's "another one of those *!+^$€ white vans"! :twisted: 

So there are many names for one object - a very much loved object though!

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

DABurleigh said:


> Bit like Mike, to the unwashed/ unenlightened "motorhome", but to we converts, "the van".
> 
> Dave


Yeah - what he said

"Motorhome" to impress, "Camper Van" to the unwashed and "The Van" amongst ourselves

Although, just recently, amongst friends in the Greyhound, I have started to call it the "The Daviebago" 8)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bob44

Alfa_Scud said:


> Zeb suggested, nay demanded, that I start a poll to see what do you call that "thing" that you drive around in?
> 
> What's yours?


Must obey Zebedee, so:

We mostly refer to our Motorhome as 'The Boat' (I would have preferred a yacht at one time but no longer).

This sometimes confuses others, but all of our friends/family know what we mean!

Bob

PS Compared with some other 'boats' I have travelled in: there are some windows, this one is not black, the food is much better,
we sometimes know where we are heading and there are no CND protesters camped on the front doorstep when we return, either. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## zappy61

Between us 'the camper', when I am explaining to the uninitiated 'the motorhome'as this tends to reflect more accurately the size and facilities, especially over the phone. 

Graham


----------



## brockley

*what do you refer to your van as?*

We call ours the "camper van" however, I have a friend who refers to it as our "dormobile" just to annoy us.


----------



## Zebedee

bob44 said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zeb suggested, nay demanded, that I start a poll
> 
> 
> 
> Must obey Zebedee, so:
Click to expand...

What's all this "_Zeb demanded_" rubbish then!! :?

I was in fear of my life from Mrs Zeb for skiving on MHF rather than doing jobs. 8O 8O

I think Alfa probably saved my skin :wink: . . . . but she has gone shopping this morning! 8) 8) 8)

Dave


----------



## 38Rover

Autocaravana (Spanish)


----------



## locovan

bob44 said:


> Alfa_Scud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zeb suggested, nay demanded, that I start a poll to see what do you call that "thing" that you drive around in?
> 
> What's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Must obey Zebedee, so:
> 
> We mostly refer to our Motorhome as 'The Boat' (I would have preferred a yacht at one time but no longer).
> 
> This sometimes confuses others, but all of our friends/family know what we mean!
> 
> Bob
> 
> PS Compared with some other 'boats' I have travelled in: there are some windows, this one is not black, the food is much better,
> we sometimes know where we are heading and there are no CND protesters camped on the front doorstep when we return, either. :twisted: :twisted:
Click to expand...

As long as you dont confused and go sailing on the Solant :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner

We call ours The MoHo and when things go wrong....yes you guessed it....The MoFo.


----------



## StAubyns

Ours is always "the truck" :lol:


----------



## ElTel

The "Three Pedals Hotel"


----------



## bob44

[quote="locovan" quote
As long as you dont confused and go sailing on the Solant :lol:[/quote]

Hi Mavis

Thought about it but the berthing fees are much higher than those at campsites. 

I have washed the salt out of my RNSA Burgee though and I might will be showing that when next 'moored-up' somewhere. :wink:

Bob L :twisted:


----------



## josieb

Erneboy you gave me a laugh just what the Dr ordered, little things please little minds etc....
Motorhome when I can remember the word but mostly van just to confuse as my other is a caddy van :?


----------

